# delete email on iphone



## iphoneexcitor (Jan 20, 2008)

how do i delete a whole bunch of emails on my iphone at once? now my email POP downloads all my emails into my iphone and i want to delete them all. right now the only way i can delete them is delete one by one which takes forever.


----------



## chas_m (Dec 2, 2007)

There is no way that I know of to mass-delete email on the iPhone.

Switch to IMAP if that option is available to you.


----------



## iphoneexcitor (Jan 20, 2008)

i turned off POP in my gmail setting and enabled IMAP but now i can't get any emails on my iphone anymore and iphone asks me to enable POP.


----------



## iphoneexcitor (Jan 20, 2008)

okay now i got IMAP set up and running on my iphone. cool, it's so much better than POP. thanks.


----------



## madgunde (Mar 10, 2006)

Here's another vote for IMAP. I never knew how much better it was than POP until I got it set up on my iPhone. Having all your mail in sync with all your computers/devices is wonderful and it's great to never have to delete the same emails twice.


----------

